# Selling gold via post



## MrG (Apr 5, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experiences, good or bad, selling gold via post to firms offering spot price? I massed a little over 2 ounces of gold last year which I am calling 22 carat plus. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on selling this gold for the best price as this an area that I am new to? I am based in the UK, so am particularly interested in UK feedback, although any feedback will be helpful. 
Cheers, Simon


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 5, 2017)

You would be better off to post here. These fine gentlemen are the most trustworthy you'll find.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 5, 2017)

look out for hidden charges like melt and assay fees.
There are some good and a lot of bad dealers in the U.K. research and test on small lot first before risking your hole float.
I am paying £28-50 to day on 22 karat no fees.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh and get your money up front. Paypal is usually alright because there's an element of come back. I'd make sure you sell to someone who can prove they can pay you too.

Agree the sale and details in writing between you before parting with your gold. 

Jon


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 5, 2017)

I am just going to keep my trap shut.
Pay a client up front for metal?pay once it is in your hand and tested.
Pay on the day as soon as you have your kit.
I did have to sit and have a pint with one client last week while the money cleared.
But that was the Diocese of Exeter.
It is a regular transaction cut to the bone so no time to fart around.
A good trader would not risk the possibility of a disgruntled client.
Find some one you can trust and pay an extra £20 rather than cut them to the bone.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2017)

*sigh* How you get away with being so rude to me all the time is beyond me.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 5, 2017)

anachronism said:


> *sigh* How you get away with being so rude to me all the time is beyond me.


Not at all old boy.
Trying to stay as far away as humanly possible from you.
As I do find it near impossible to interact with you with out resorting to profanity.
My bag.
I try to be a stronger person. 
Help a feeble and lost sole buy eliminating temptation.
Take care.
Test Before you Buy.
Luv Ya.XX


----------



## eastky2 (Apr 5, 2017)

anachronism said:


> *sigh* How you get away with being so rude to me all the time is beyond me.



How many times have you been rude to people on this forum Jon?

You can change your user name on the forum. People that have been here awhile still know you as Spaceships. You can change your name but you wont change your attitude. 

I guess Harold_V doesn't have much to do the with the forum now a days. He said you would never be a member on this forum again.

Call on your little cliché and get me banned.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2017)

Look if you're going to troll me then please at least use the right word. It's clique.


----------



## eastky2 (Apr 5, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Look if you're going to troll me then please at least use the right word. It's clique.



Your not worth trolling. Better hurry up and call Kurt or Frugalrefiner


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 5, 2017)

let us demonstrate we are of better stock.
Shake hands,or meet in the ring?
I have not the time let us just leave best alone.


----------



## kurtak (Apr 6, 2017)

eastky2 said:


> You can change your user name on the forum. People that have been here awhile still know you as Spaceships. You can change your name but you wont change your attitude.



So what was your user name before the one you are currently using :?: --- I ask because according to your profile you joined about 6 months AFTER Jon returned under his current user name --- & yet you speak out as though you are someone that has been here MUCH longer & as though you are someone well informed :?: 



> I guess Harold_V doesn't have much to do the with the forum now a days. He said you would never be a member on this forum again.



You may well have an opinion on the matter - but being as you had NOTHING to do with the VERY LONG discussion between the moderators & a few WELL RESPECTED members that took place to determine whether - or not - to allow Jon back --- I suggest you keep your opinion to yourself :!: 

In other words - Jon did NOT just sneak back under a new user name - & then allowed to stay 

Rather - there was a VERY LONG (PM) discussion that took place & the result was a decision - by a MAJORITY vote of the moderators to allow him back 



> Your not worth trolling. Better hurry up and call Kurt or Frugalrefiner



I can't speak for Dave (FrugalRefiner) But I will most certainly speak for myself because you are certainly mis-informed

Do I like Jon - yes

Do I consider Jon a friend - absolutely

But - do I always agree with Jon - NO

To clarify - a couple months ago there was a PM discussion (involving "several" members/moderators) in which Jon expressed himself in his blunt manner --- I felt he was out of line & flat out said so in my own blunt manner

The saving grace in this case was that it took place as a PM discussion & therefore did not cause disruption to the forum

So eastky2 --- I do expect an apology from you for involving me in your assumption/opinion that I somehow support Jon - regardless of his actions - just because I also like &/or consider him a friend :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Apr 6, 2017)

kurtak said:


> by a MAJORITY vote



I should clarify this statement

Majority vote (by the moderators) does not necessarily mean that "most" agree (or disagree) --- only that "at least" one more agreed then disagreed (or the other way around) in any given case

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Apr 6, 2017)

This thread has taken an extreme turn from the original question and it is time to cut it out. Maybe the OP (MrG) will consider selling one ounce to Justin and one to Jon, then he can come back and report his first hand review of their services. Other than that, the time for bickering back and forth on this thread is over.


----------



## MrG (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice to see everyone playing nice  the item in question is a boring 28 gram 22 carat necklace. I am still undecided on whether to sell it or not as had a dodgy couple of months forking out for a boiler. In an ideal world I would keep it. Would anyone be able to let me know where they sell their gold buttons? If anyone is reading this thread and is selling any IC chips then I would be interested as this is what I seem to be focusing on at the moment. Thanks for everyone's input. Cheers, Simon


----------



## Refining Rick (Apr 6, 2017)

If you can stand the wait, throw it on EBay. I would say, if it is what you said, it would fetch $560-$700+. Let them pay shipping too.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 6, 2017)

> if it is what you said, it would fetch $560-$700+



How did you arrive at that number?

22/24=91.66% gold

.9166* 28 grams= 25.66 grams

25.66 / 31.103 = 0.825 troy oz

.825 x spot $1250 = $1031.25 in gold value

I was under the impression (not from experience but from comments on this forum) that quality jewelry generally sells for over spot on e-bay.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 6, 2017)

4metals said:


> I was under the impression (not from experience but from comments on this forum) that quality jewelry generally sells for over spot on e-bay.



Karat jewelry in general tends to sell over spot on the eBay!! :shock: :roll:


----------



## Refining Rick (Apr 6, 2017)

I was guessing low. I often see 14K go for low 20-30+ per gram and was using that as baseline. I don't often see 22K so I'm sure bidding would be much more vigorous on this item. But agreed, 1200+ wouldn't surprise me on EBay at all. Necklaces sell well. Good pictures and write up do wonders to get the hordes excited.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 6, 2017)

Does anything except mistakes in the listing sell for under spot on eBay?? Serious question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Does anything except mistakes in the listing sell for under spot on eBay?? Serious question!


Sometimes, but rarely on a common search like "scrap gold", or "scrap silver". You have to search for more obscure listings; not necessarily mistakes in the listings, but lacking the common terms. Every silver buyer searches for "sterling", but not necessarily for "830", "850", "900", etc. There are still bargains to be found, but you have to be creative with your searches and be willing to put in a lot of time looking through a lot of listings hoping to find that little gold nugget among the buckets of gravel and sand.

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 6, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Does anything except mistakes in the listing sell for under spot on eBay?? Serious question!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not put Jewellery on eBay any more it has kind of lost it's edge ,with the jewellery market being over flowing it is hard to get your listing sold with any thing other than a 99p start.Then you run the risk of getting under spot.
If I am lucky I get a lot in at 90% of spot from a client.
If some thing is worth trying to sell on it has to fetch at least 20% over spot to be brake even on eBay no room for profit.
By the time all the fees and transaction charges come in and the hour to pack and post.
I have a lot of quite nice items just sitting there,The only way to make good money is finding a small retail outlet that will take it sale or return.
At least that way you know who you are dealing with.
If a buyer says you have sent him a plated item eBay always seems to side with the buyer.
I only sell items that are free but usable.
No loss then saves money on a skip.
even then people still try it on over £5 some times.but with a free item you can just let it go and get on.
Not so with gold.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 6, 2017)

I know a few refiners who sort through jewelers and pawn shop lots for saleable jewelry and list it on ebay. They have ebay "stores" and hundreds if not thousands of listings. They pay the ebay fee's and paypal costs and still say it is worth it. And this isn't something they do on the cheap, they have workers who are hired to sort, photograph, describe the piece and ship it. And they make money. And I know they are telling the truth because they are still doing it.

I guess their pricing is still better than a brick and mortar jewelry store.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 6, 2017)

Have you bought at a brick and mortar store? That's a ride in itself! Two grams of gold and a couple mediocre sapphires and you are at $500. 

I sell a lot on eBay....it makes 100% of my income. I know the games. I won't touch jewelry on eBay. I completely believe you on your friends, but it's an example of them using their knowledge as jewelers....they know what people are buying. 

Myself.....I accepted a long time ago that my tastes in jewelry were equal to about 1% of the population. And that 1% doesn't usually buy jewelry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artart47 (Apr 6, 2017)

MrG!, 
It's been a while, but I've sold several pieces of refined gold here on our forum. The largest was around 53grams. The price was very near to spot and it was 99.9+ pure.
The way I do it is to have the gold ready to ship via USPS. The buyers wired the funds to my credit union account and I ship with-in an hour or two. I pick up the shipping and insurance. As soon as I leave the post office I contact the buyer and provide the tracking number. As soon as I am contacted that the gold was received and the buyer is satisfied with the product I withdraw the funds.
Never had any problems with doing it this way.
Hope this helps!
Art.


----------

